# Homicida o Asesino



## Aserolf

¡Buenas a todos!
¿Me podrían ayudar a entender mejor estos términos? 
*Homicida* o *Asesino* ?

Escucho mucho noticias como, “el presunto homicida” o “el asesino confeso”, etc. pero me confundo en el aspecto legal que implica usar una u otra palabra. 

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda 🙂


----------



## Mister Draken

homicida. 1. adj. Causante de la muerte de alguien. _Puñal homicida_. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.

asesino. 1. adj. Que asesina. _Gente, mano asesina_. _Puñal asesino_. U. t. c. s.

asesinar. 1. tr. Matar a alguien con alevosía, ensañamiento o por una recompensa.

Si todavía tienes dudas, consulta https://dpej.rae.es


----------



## Calambur

Aserolf said:


> *Homicida* o *Asesino* ?
> 
> Escucho mucho noticias como, “el presunto homicida” o “el asesino confeso”, etc. pero me confundo en el aspecto legal que implica usar una u otra palabra.


Hola.

Veamos si me sale fácil...

*homicida *es la persona que causa la muerte de otra.
Ese acto, el homicidio, puede ser intencional ("a propósito") o "sin querer". 

Ejemplos:

"intencional": alguien odia a su vecino, así que lo busca y lo mata. Ahí hay una intención deliberada de matar, y eso se llama "dolo". Luego, se habla de homicidio doloso.

"sin querer": alguien, sin proponérselo, atropella a otra persona con su automóvil (carro) y la mata. En ese caso no hay intencionalidad, sino "culpa". Luego, se habla de homicidio culposo. 

En cualquiera de los dos casos, si no está probado/demostrado, si no es seguro quién fue el que mató, pero se supone/parece que fue Fulano, se habla de  *presunto homicida*.

---

*asesino *también es el que mata a otro, pero el asesinato suele ser por encargo, a cambio de dinero o alguna otra cosa.
El asesino es un homicida, pero sus móviles pueden ser muy distintos de los mencionados más arriba. Puede ser, por ejemplo, que alguien mate a otro al que ni siquiera conoce. 

*asesino confeso* es el que admite/confiesa que mató.

---

Está claro (creo) que el asesino es un homicida. 
Pero no siempre el homicida es un asesino (el que atropelló a otro sin querer y lo mató, seguramente* no es un asesino).


*Digo así porque siempre puede aparecer un abogado que diga que en realidad el atropello fue intencional, y que entonces se trata de un homicidio doloso, etc., y que el matador es un verdadero asesino, y bla bla bla. 


Saludos._


----------



## Mister Draken

En derecho se habla de homicidio intencional y preterintencional.
De dolo y de culpa.

Las definiciones de estos conceptos están en los diccionarios que he señalado en #2


----------



## Calambur

La cuestión es que "preterintencional" no es lo mismo que "culposo".

Ponele un ejemplo, a ver si a @Aserolf le quedan claros los conceptos.


----------



## yatecuento

En España a nivel coloquial es lo mismo, si bien la gente suele usar preferentemente asesino. Se puede decir "instinto asesino" o "instinto homicida".
A nivel jurídico creo que el asesinato es más grave y por lo tanto la condena conlleva más años de cárcel, la responsabilidad es mayor.


----------



## Mister Draken

Un delito es doloso si se tiene la intención de cometerlo. Es culposo si se comete, pero no se tuvo la intención. La caída de una maceta desde un balcón que lastima a un transeúnte es delito culposo. La persona dueña de la maceta no tomó los recaudos necesarios para que la maceta no se cayera y matara o lastimara al transeúnte. Si el dueño de la maceta la toma entre sus manos y la arroja con intención hacia la cabeza del vecino del 5º L que entra al edificio, es delito doloso.

preterinterncional. 1. adj. Der. Dicho de una acción: En derecho penal, que produce efectos de mayor gravedad que los que se pretendían causar.


----------



## Calambur

Mister Draken said:


> *preterinterncional*. 1. adj. Der. Dicho de una acción: En derecho penal, que produce efectos de mayor gravedad que los que se pretendían causar.


¿Y un ejemplo...? Sería bueno, digo... 
Yo expliqué en #3 la diferencia entre "doloso" y "culposo" con ejemplos (que pretendí que fueran sencillos y claros -no sé si lo logré-).
*preterintencional *no es lo que pregunta @Aserolf , pero ya que lo trajiste a colación, ponele algún ejemplo.


----------



## Mister Draken

El *homicidio preterintencional* se emplea cuando la culpabilidad del autor no puede clasificarse en ninguno de los supuestos de dolo o imprudencia. Por *ejemplo*, se produce un *homicidio preterintencional* cuando alguien quiere lesionar a otro y le causa la muerte. La intención del autor era lesionar, no matar. 
Si se desea simplemente golpear a alguien para causarle unas magulladuras, y se termina matándolo (sea porque el golpe que le propina lo mata en forma directa o porque como consecuencia del golpe la víctima se coloca en una situación que le origina la muerte).


----------



## jilar

Para el aspecto legal tendrías que consultar diccionarios legales.

En el uso común de la gente, quien habla de asesino, es porque supone o cree que la persona ha matado a otra de forma voluntaria. Es decir, que tuvo verdadero ánimo de quitarle la vida.
O simplemente como insulto o forma de provocar (supongamos que alguien atropella a un niño y el día del juicio los familiares del niño lo reciben com gritos como: Asesino, asesino. Y al final del juicio se demuestra que fue un accidente sin más, el conductor no tuvo intención de atropellar al niño. Es más, podría ser que la culpa fuese del niño: el balón se le escapa y él cruza la calle sin la debida precsución. Es decir, que se lanza directamente delante del coche, no pudiendo hacer nada el conductor para evitarlo)

Esto es, tanto se le diría al asesino profesional que es contratado por otro, como a este último si así lo creyera uno.


----------



## La Narda

Al margen de su categórica tipificación en el campo jurídico, el lenguaje común ha adoptado mayoritariamente el uso del termino: asesino para identificar a quien causa la muerte de alguien.

Téngase en cuenta que determinar dónde empieza el homicidio y acaba el asesinato o viceversa, es una cuestión rigurosamente técnica que en definitiva y para todos los casos reales, ha de resolver un tribunal de expertos mediante el oportuno procedimiento legal.
Si a éso sumamos que los procesos penales no admiten analogías, tenemos un perfecto ejemplo de interpretación hermenéutica, reservada a quienes están especialmente autorizados/as y todo lo que se describa fuera de esa forzosa vía, serán supuestos doctrinales mejor o peor fundamentados.

Por ello no resulta nada extraño que el lenguaje común prescindiendo de las específicidades exclusivas, haga uso de un término genérico aunque sea como en este caso, inexactamente aplicado.

En mi opinión, este ejemplo entraría de lleno en el capítulo de *niveles léxicos* y desde esa perspectiva es como con mejor criterio lingüístico, pudieremos juzgarlo.


----------



## jilar

La Narda said:


> el lenguaje común ha adoptado mayoritariamente el uso del termino: asesino para identificar a quien causa la muerte de alguien


No creo que nadie llame asesino a otro si cree que fue de forma involuntaria, es decir, la muerte fue un accidente.
Ni se hablaría de asesinato.
Por poner un ejemplo, los padres que perdieron a su hijo tras un accidente de coche (1. Uno de sus padres conduce y el niño va en el coche o 2. Es otro el conductor y el niño no va dentro) hablarán de que su hijo murió en un accidente. Y no de que ha sido asesinado, y por lo tanto habría al menos un asesino (y así llamarían a esa persona).


----------



## La Narda

jilar said:


> No creo que nadie llame asesino a otro si cree que fue de forma involuntaria, es decir, la muerte fue un accidente.
> Ni se hablaría de asesinato.
> Por poner un ejemplo, los padres que perdieron a su hijo tras un accidente de coche (1. Uno de sus padres conduce y el niño va en el coche o 2. Es otro el conductor y el niño no va dentro) hablarán de que su hijo murió en un accidente. Y no de que ha sido asesinado, y por lo tanto habría al menos un asesino (y así llamarían a esa persona).


Gente hay para todo. Hemos visto muchas veces a una turba que al grito de "asesino/a" acosa e incluso agrede al/la presunto/a autora de un homicidio, cuando es trasladado/a a las dependencias judiciales.
Volviendo al tema de nuestro interés en relación a la duda de Aserolf, para mí se trataría de hacer una interpretación del nivel léxico semántico al que correspondería en cada caso concreto, el uso de
una u otra expresión.
Siendo así, deberemos discernir en primer lugar a que categoría formal o informal, corresponde la emisión de las citadas expresiones asi como el contexto donde se producen.


----------



## Calambur

Categoría "noticias". Ya lo ha dicho @Aserolf 


Aserolf said:


> Escucho mucho noticias...


----------



## La Narda

Calambur said:


> Categoría "noticias". Ya lo ha dicho @Aserolf


Así pues peor que informal: tendenciosa, salvo honrosas excepciones.
Por lo general, los medios deberían usar el nivel formal, pegándose al guión judicial. Lo normal es mencionar la presunción o advertir del estado en que se encuentra el proceso.
Si ha finalizado con una condena por homicidio o por asesinato es cuando pueden calificar de uno u otro modo al convicto.


----------



## jilar

Aserolf said:


> “el presunto homicida” o “el asesino confeso”,


El primero está acusado de homicidio (matar a una persona, sin entrar en si fue voluntaria o involuntarianente), pero todavía no hay una resolución por parte del juzgado, y así hay que añadir lo de "presunto".

El segundo es una persona que confesó (de aquí llamarlo confeso) haber matado a otra. Independientemente de si sabe o no que cometió un asesinato o cómo sería nombrado de forma legal su actuación. Aquí lo de llamarlo "asesino" depende más del propio redactor.


----------



## Aserolf

Me ha quedado claro (creo ) la diferencia principal entre estos dos términos y quiero agradecerles a todos por sus amables respuestas que, a decir verdad, me parecieron, más que esclarecedoras, interesantísimas.

Homicida - mató (de forma intencional o no)
Asesino - mató (de forma intencional)

La razón de mi consulta es que he visto la controversia que se ha armado entre muchas de las publicaciones en inglés con los términos "killer" y "murderer" a raíz de la noticia de que un conocido actor de Hollywood había herido mortalmente a la directora de su más reciente película.
Sé que quizás no venga al caso, pero mucha de esta controversia se desencadenó por las comparaciones con otros casos donde personas han muerto de forma accidental (o no?) - como los incidentes de brutalidad policial.

Gracias otra vez a todos!


----------



## jilar

Aserolf said:


> Homicida - mató (de forma intencional o no)
> Asesino - mató (de forma intencional)


Sí, pero tienes que añadir "a una persona".

Si matas o le quitas la vida a otro ser vivo, como un animal o una planta, en teoría no te puedes llamar de ninguna de esas formas.
Aunque eso no quita que los defensores de los animales llamen asesinos a los cazadores.

Del caso famoso que apuntas, yo no hablaría de asesino ni de asesinato. No sé, sería muy enrevesado pensar que alguien en el equipo de rodaje quería a esa persona muerta e hizo lo necesario para que pareciese un accidente.


----------



## Aserolf

jilar said:


> Sí, pero tienes que añadir "a una persona".
> 
> Si matas o le quitas la vida a otro ser vivo, como un animal o una planta, en teoría no te puedes llamar de ninguna de esas formas.
> 
> Del caso famoso que apuntas, yo no hablaría de asesino ni de asesinato. No sé, sería muy enrevesado pensar que alguien en el equipo de rodaje quería a esa persona muerta e hizo lo necesario para que pareciese un accidente.


Creí que era obvio que me refería a "personas", pero sí, muchas gracias por señalar que debo de especificar que se trata de *personas*.

En cuanto al famoso caso ─yo no mencioné que se trate de un asesino o de un asesinato, simplemente dije que la controversia allí está: unos que se aferran a llamarle "asesino", mientras que otros dicen que solo es un "homicida" (o, incluso, que ni eso).

Sobre lo "enrevesado" del asunto... bueno, yo no me atrevería ni a especular, sobre todo porque la investigación aún sigue en curso. Y de si es factible o no ? En EE. UU. se han visto casos mucho más controversiales con desenlaces aún más increíbles.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Calambur

En fin, parece que ha quedado clara la diferencia entre homicida y asesino.
Pero como siempre se puede hilar un poco más fino, atención a esta definción del DUE:



> *asesinar.
> 1* *tr.* Matar a alguien, cuando ello constituye un delito.


...y me parece que la aclaración está muy bien, porque a veces matar no constituye un delito.

¿O acaso no existen personas que matan intencionalmente a otras personas cumpliendo un deber o una obligación?


Bueno, ahí la dejo picando, para los que tengan ganas de entretenerse.


----------



## jilar

Calambur said:


> se puede hilar un poco más fino


Tú haces nanocalceta. 

La verdad es que está muy bien el apunte.


----------



## Aserolf

Calambur said:


> En fin, parece que ha quedado clara la diferencia entre homicida y asesino.
> Pero como siempre se puede hilar un poco más fino, atención a esta definción del DUE:
> 
> 
> ...y me parece que la aclaración está muy bien, porque a veces matar no constituye un delito.
> 
> ¿O acaso no existen personas que matan intencionalmente a otras personas cumpliendo un deber o una obligación?
> 
> 
> Bueno, ahí la dejo picando, para los que tengan ganas de entretenerse.


😮 Tienes mucha razón en esto.

Me hace pensar en el "homicidio asistido" o el "auxilio al suicidio", y las condenas a muerte en cárceles de los EE. UU. 

Parece que hay mucha tela de donde cortar...


----------



## La Narda

Calambur said:


> En fin, parece que ha quedado clara la diferencia entre homicida y asesino.
> Pero como siempre se puede hilar un poco más fino, atención a esta definción del DUE:
> 
> 
> ...y me parece que la aclaración está muy bien, porque a veces matar no constituye un delito.
> 
> ¿O acaso no existen personas que matan intencionalmente a otras personas cumpliendo un deber o una obligación?
> 
> 
> Bueno, ahí la dejo picando, para los que tengan ganas de entretenerse.


*asesinar.
1* *tr.* Matar a alguien, cuando ello constituye un delito. 

En España esta definición carecería de sentido. 
"Matar a alguien cuando ello constituye delito" solo tendría una tipificación posible en el nivel formal de interpretación semántica: *homicidio*. 
El asesinato es una forma subtificada por condiciones agravantes del dicho delito de homicidio.


----------



## Alemanita

La Narda said:


> En España esta definición carecería de sentido.
> "Matar a alguien cuando ello constituye delito" sólo tiene una tipificación posible en el nivel formal de interpretación semántica: *homicidio*.
> El asesinato es una forma subtificada por condiciones agravantes del dicho delito de homicidio.


Y lo que hace un soldado, ¿cómo se llamaría en España?


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

*Diferencias entre los delitos de homicidio y asesinato*



> _El homicidio *es un delito contra la vida humana que se comete cuando una persona mata a otra*. Este delito está regulado en los artículos 138 y siguientes.
> 
> *La principal diferencia entre el homicidio y el asesinato es que el asesinato se considera una forma agravada del homicidio*. Es decir, el asesinato es un homicidio más grave por las circunstancias en las que se produce la muerte: mediante alevosía, ensañamiento o precio, recompensa o promesa.
> 
> *El asesinato es un delito contra la vida humana que consiste en matar a otra cuando se comete con ciertas circunstancias específicas*:
> 
> *Alevosía.* El autor utiliza una circunstancia o medio para asegurarse de la indefensión de la víctima.
> *Ensañamiento*. Cuando el autor aumenta deliberada e inhumanamente el dolor de la víctima.
> *Precio, recompensa o promesa*. Cuando el autor mata movido por una intencionalidad económica.
> *En el asesinato el autor causa la muerte de otra persona de manera deliberada e intencionada mediando uno o más de los elementos constitutivos del delito.*_



Esto es referente a España, pero creo que no será mucho más diferente en las jurisdicciones de otros países.

Saludos.


----------



## Mister Draken

Alemanita said:


> Y lo que hace un soldado, ¿cómo se llamaría en España?



Es una pregunta altamente ideológica y la respuesta dependerá justamente de la ideología, que se adapta según la circunstancia de que se trate.

Los soldados reciben órdenes de sus superiores. La orden suele ser "matar". 
¿En tu país los soldados no matan cuando van a la guerra?


----------



## Alemanita

Claro, pero no cometen asesinatos. Estoy atajando la pelota que calambur dejó repicando pero es muy difícil ...



> *asesinar.
> 1* *tr.* Matar a alguien, cuando ello constituye un delito.


...y me parece que la aclaración está muy bien, porque a veces matar no constituye un delito. (cita calambur)


----------



## Trastolillo

Aserolf said:


> 😮 Tienes mucha razón en esto.
> 
> Me hace pensar en el "homicidio asistido" o el "auxilio al suicidio", y las condenas a muerte en cárceles de los EE. UU.
> 
> Parece que hay mucha tela de donde cortar...


Hola.

Es que esa así... _*mucha tela que cortar*_.

Hay tantas posibilidades para ambos casos, *homicida o asesino*...
Abarcarlos todos sería casi imposible, pero ya dejé una cita que lo aclara globalmente.

Ahora mismo se está acusando a Rusia de cometer *crímenes de guerra*, pero en última instancia ¿quién es el verdadero criminal y asesino?

Saludos.


----------



## La Narda

"Crímenes de guerra" me suena a redundancia.


----------



## Aserolf

Trastolillo said:


> Es que esa así... _*mucha tela que cortar*_.


Aunque no es el tema de la consulta...
"Hay mucha tela de donde cortar" RAE en Twitter:
#RAEconsultas Esa variante de la expresión es propia de algunos países de América y su uso es igualmente válido.


----------



## jilar

Alemanita said:


> Y lo que hace un soldado, ¿cómo se llamaría en España?


Pues depende de lo que haga exactamente.

Si estando en el frente, dispara y mata a un soldado del bando contrario (hablamos de una situación donde o matas o mueres), o incluso si es un francotirador y mata a muchos soldados del otro bando que suponen un peligro para los de tu bando, no está  cometiendo asesinato por lo tanto no se le puede llamar asesino.

Ahora bien, si algunos del bando contrario se entregan, los hacen prisioneros y un soldado va y les pega un tiro, incluso aunque no estén esposados, ahí si comete un asesinato. Es un crimen de guerra matar a prisioneros indefensos.

P. D. Qué bonito sería si las cosas pasaran como en la serie El Equipo A.
Una pila de tiros, explosiones, ... pero nunca moría nadie.


----------



## Lamarimba

La Narda said:


> "Crímenes de guerra" me suena a redundancia.



_Crimen _no tiene ahí más sentido que el de la pura voz latina, y que recoge en sus dos primeras acepciones el DLE:

1. m. Delito grave.

2. m. Acción indebida o reprensible.

Suponemos entonces que según las particularísimas leyes de la guerra algunos comportamientos (como la eliminación del enemigo en combate) son lícitos y otros no. No hay más.


----------



## S.V.

_asesino_ q. mata, sin justificación en la mente del hablante
_homicida_ q. mata y es criminal, en la mente del hablante


----------

